# Biken um Wetzlar



## dh-noob (20. Mai 2006)

Hi,
ich werde vom 25.9. bis 13.10. meine Zivischulung in Wetzlar haben.
Jetzt meine frage, ob es dort ein paar nette DH´s und Biker gibt?
Also meldet euch mal.
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Mork vom Ork (21. Mai 2006)

Melde dich doch mal bei den befreundeten Herrschaften:http://www.knochenbruch.net/.
dort findest du bestimmt Anschluss!

SCHÖNE GRÜSSE NACH LDK!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lieblingsschaf (21. Mai 2006)

Servus!

Die lokalen Bike-Foren:

http://www.mtb-mittelhessen.de/index.php
http://www.fun-bike.net/

Schafige Grüße!


----------



## Henki85 (17. September 2006)

sehr cool,
ich fahre morgen dahin und suche auch schon nach jemadem.
Bleibe aber nur eine woche sonst würde ich gerne mit dir fahren.


----------



## dh-noob (23. September 2006)

also verpassen wir uns genau..?


----------



## Henki85 (23. September 2006)

Genau,
Ich bin wieder zuhause.
Muss sagen die Woche ging sehr schnell vorbei.
Bin nur einmal zum biken gekommen. direkt an der zivischule ist ein berg wo man runterheizen kann.
In der altstadt sind auch sehr viele geile Treppen, die ich aber nicht gefahren bin.
Hast da ein großes Freizeitangebot so das dir eigentlich nicht langweilig wird wenn du coole Leute hast und dir die sachen zusagen.
Ist eigentlich für jeden was dabei.
Wünsch dir viel spaß.


----------

